# Tau Crisis Suits



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Might as well get the ball rolling early on this one. Pretty thrilled here:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That Commander up front looks like a badass. Makes me re-think buying Shas'O R'alai from Forge World for my Tau Hero.


LotN


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I may have to revisit my Farsight army done up to look like Zakus project... it got put on the back burner but the new suit models may bring me back to it. 'Cause these are sweeet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bell of Lost Souls said:


> The Crisis Suits have posable waists and larger bases allowing much more dynamic posing. The Commander Suit is quite large, looking to be at the halfway point between the Cris Suits and the Ghostkeel.


These are going to be very fun kits. I shudder to think what the price hike on the Crisis Suits will be, because there's no way in hell that three of those things will still cost £40.


LotN


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guessing it'll be £47, like the centurions. 

Love the new Crisis, and the commander... don't play Tau. But may have to invest in him.

EDIT:
Also, like the centurions, the crisis suits seem to be in set poses. The arms look interchangeable, though.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm so glad they have re-done the crisis suits, they always looked far too static and bulky. They still look a bit bulky but I guess that just follows the fluff a bit, the poses look so much nicer now so I may actually get some for my army  As for the commander I really like it and am looking forward to see what the full options for the kit are in terms of poses and weapons, however I think I do prefer the finecast commander as it just looks so epic and streamlined, and while bigger it didn't stick out in a crisis unit unlike this one which looks almost as big as the ghost keel


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

News on the new commander suit. It's a battlesuit, so I'll put it here rather than a new thread. Flying MC for the Tau.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So basically a flying Crisis commander. None of the really 'monstrous' rules, but you could theoretically zoom around constantly, AND buy a shield generator to not need to jink.

But its weapons are preselected. No melta hijinks.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I keep reading everyone bugging out about Tau actually having a FMC, but to me that doesnt read all that good.


----------

